# North Dakota Constitution



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Article XI*
*General Provisions*

Page No. 34

*Section 27*. Hunting, trapping, and fishing and the taking of game and fish are a valued part of our heritage and will be forever perserved for the people and managed by law and regulation for the public good.

My Question: Are Outfitter and Guide operations and their land leasing tactics considered "managed by law and regulation for the public good" and if so, How?

Did a little lite reading last night, found this interesting. What are your views?

Have a good one!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Nothing against Dean Hildebrand but he was a resort owner before he was with the G&F....maybe he still is... or has a weak spot in his heart for the people that own resorts and g/o operations. My guess it has a little to do with it.I think we have all agreed we want the G&F making our wildlife decisions, now we need to know more about those people making those decisions.

Dean C. Hildebrand, Director, Game and Fish Department

Dean Hildebrand was Born and raised in Kulm, ND. He graduated from Kulm High School in 1955. He received a B.S. Degree at Valley City State College in 1959 and a M.S. Degree in Fisheries at the University of North Dakota, Grand Forks, ND in 1967. He was chosen as the Outstanding Biology Teacher of the Year and as the North Dakota Teacher of the Year.

Dean married Joey Markel of Penn, ND. They have three grown children and five grandchildren. Dean began his career in education as a classroom teacher and principal in Edmore, ND, then went on to serve as head of the Science Dept. at Devils Lake High School and later registrar and head of the Science Dept. at UND-Lake Region.

Dean's military career began at Valley City in December 1956. He served as a Company Commander Battalion and Group Staff Officer and Superintendent of Camp Grafton Training Site of the North Dakota Army National Guard. In June 1986, he became the Chief of Staff of the North Dakota Army National Guard and moved to Bismarck. Dean retired in December 1996 from the National Guard as a Colonel with 40 years of service.

Dean owned and operated "The Boatyard", a marina on Creel Bay of Devils Lake for Many years. He also represented the Lake Region for three sessions in the North Dakota Legislature. Dean belongs to many professional clubs and organizations and has received numerous awards and recognition for his diverse accomplishments.

Dean was named Director of the North Dakota State Game and Fish Department by Governor Ed Schafer and assumed the position on April 1, 1996. He was reappointed by Governor John Hoeven on July 1, 2001.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

> Dean owned and operated "The Boatyard", a marina on Creel Bay of Devils Lake for Many years. He also represented the Lake Region for three sessions in the North Dakota Legislature. Dean belongs to many professional clubs and organizations and has received numerous awards and recognition for his diverse accomplishments


.

You don't suppose that is why the g/o's have such a good handle on everything around DL do you???


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Buckseye

I think Mr. Hildebrand probably has something to do with the expansion of The "O/G Industry". Mr.Hoeven also has the "industry" adding to his coffers, this is well documented with pheasantgate. this has been hashed and re-hashed in this form already.

My question is why with all of the inferences in the North Dakota century code as to the ownership of the wildlife being in the state, and the North Dakota Constitution section 27 referenced above, where did anyone ever get the idea that they could allow people to sell public property? are O/G's here in some type of wildlife management role? *NOT!*

Maybe my interpretation of the Century Code 54-01-01, 20.1-01-03 as well as Chapter 20.1-02 and the Constitution are incorrect, I am by no means a "Legal scholar" I just enjoy reading and find this whole subject filled with questions.

IMO the "industry" saw an opening, they had an apathetic majority of the population, a sympathetic and grateful Governor that owed some payback, a GNF Director that realized some loopholes, Legal language that is somewhat vague, and took full advantage of the situation. (that is not a shot at some here that have put in a multitude of hours with the Legislature on this)

I was going to post *North Dakota Century Code chapter 20.1-02 Game and Fish Department* It is 13 pages long and a very interesting read. You can find the North Dakota Century Code and the North Dakota Constitution at the North Dakota Legislative Home page.

Have a good one!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I like reading that kind of stuff too, it's surprising how many people don't.

Does Satrom have a new Director in mind? Some of these guys on here could do the job. 8)


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

No kidding 
There a some here that would be great Game and Fish Directors! DRAFT?I hope Mr. Satrom is "REAL" I like what I have read. Is there a Governors race going on ?. I have not been hearing much from either one.

Maybe I am spending to much time here and hunting  

Have a good one!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Just got done reading the 13 pages. I'm not one that usually reads that stuff, but it was very interesting........... I think we should all read it if possible, but I know (by reading some of our posts) our reading abilities could be lacking!  :lol:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Remmi

When laws are composed I think they use that sentence structure just to confuse.

I agree I think everyone should read and be fully informed. I would sure hate to have to pass a test to get a hunting license and I read anything I can get my hands on.

It will be interesting to see what bills the guys have been working on for this legislative session. the bad thing about the object of my frustration (O/G's selling state owned wildlife and habitat leasing ) is that the laws (for O/G's) have already been incorporated into the ND Century Code and there is no simple way to alter or get rid of them.

When I lived in Bismarck there used to be a guy, his name was Bob McCarney, (My dad knew him well) If he didn't like a specific law he would start the process. he was well known for some of the referral measures that he spearheaded.

And that in my opinion is what North Dakota needs to have as a Game and Fish Director, A leader that will fight for the common sportsmen of the state and not someone that is "beholden" to special intrest groups.

Right now in North Dakota there are many excellent local sportsmen organizations that for the most part are on their own with little supprot from the current administration. this just blows my mind. we have a state where deer hunting is almost a state holiday with 100,000 hunters taking to the field, 30,000 duck hunting residents, 30,000 resident uplanders (i am using these numbers as examples) so we have 130,000 sportsmen +/- (some hunt all of the above) some of these people have families that vote also so lets take a nice round number of 210,000 voters and a total population of 650,000 +/-. My math is a little fuzzy but i think that is 30% of the population. we have allowed ourseleves to be ignored because we do not have an organized effort other than splinter groups, and even the sportsmen groups do not get into the fight with out some internal dicord.

Chris has created a fantastic site and some here are the "movers and shakers" in the legislative process, all North Dakota sportsmen owe them a THANK YOU for their efforts. Once again though I ask why do we rely on others to do all of the work for us? we don't expect someone else to go knock on doors to ask permission to hunt. Pheasantgate made a difference because sportsmen stood up and voiced their opinion, can you imagine the wide eyes that we would be greeted with if everyone showed up in support of a bill at the legislature. I remember the looks on some of the faces of the advisory board members during pheasantgate  there was a few Oh S#it run away, run away looks at the meetings.

Once again I have been on my soap box, Sorry!

Lessons Learned

Have a good one!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Bob,

I, as well as many others on this site, really do appreciate those that are the "movers" and "shakers" when it comes to legislations. I applaud them sincerely and whole-heartedly not only because of the work they/you do for the sportsmen of North Dakota, but because it has opened my eyes and I'm sure many, many, many others that take the time to read your posts.

I am not to afraid I was one of the people that did nothing but ***** and complain about the trends in hunting opportunities and regulations. Hell, I'm only 28 and have hunted less than half of my life and only got serious about hunting when I was 20-21. I have always voted, never missed an opportunity to vote, but I was an uninformed voter until now. I take the time to read what you all post on this sight and in other publications.......I do take them all with a grain of salt so I don't get over extended....but when it comes down to it, I know I am a much more informed person on the issues.

I think their are others on this site like me..........they joined just to look for new "hot spots" or a few tips, but have gotten much more. Don't get off your soap box quite yet because I am quite sure I am not ready to take the reigns from people like you and Dick Monson but will be in time.

Have a Great One !!!!


----------

